# WinXP in Gentoo mit Qemu Howto

## Marlo

This howto to qemu 0.7.x is deprecated and not supported anymore!

Since the version 0.72, qemu was extremely simplified and these lines are redundant.

Qemu became so simple in the meantime that the search at the  Internet is really sufficient.

But if you have any questions to qemu 0.9.x, dont hesitate to ask.  :Very Happy: 

May 2nd, 2007

####################I have been warning you! This howto is very very old  and not up to date!####################

WinXP in Gentoo mit Qemu

Aus den untershiedlichsten Gründen nehmen viele Linuxuser abstand vom Erwerb der  VMware oder von CrossOver und

wollen auch für die Nutzung von WinXP, für die es viele Gründe gibt, unter Linux nur freie Software einsetzen. Diese 

WinXP-Nutzer waren bisher gegenüber den ME oder NT Benutzern benachteiligt, wenn sie WinXP unter Linux nutzen

 wollten.  Bochs ist zu langsam,  Wine geht nicht mit XP. Viele sehen auch keinen Grund sich eine alte Win95 oder 2000 

Version zu besorgen, solange man WinXP und Linux parrallel installieren kann, nur um dann einen nicht allzu leistungsfähigen

Emulator zu betreiben.  

Mit dem neuen Ebuild für  Qemu hat sich die Situation grundlegend geändert und man kann mit WinXP "flüssig" unter Linux arbeiten.

 Stefan Becker von  Linuxforen.de  hat sich bei der Beschreibung m.e. große Verdienste erworben. Die dort zu findenden

Tipps und Howtos sind wirklich lesenswert und sehr zu empfehlen. Da es jedoch noch keine finale WinXP in Gentoo

 Beschreibung gibt, sollen diese wenigen Zeilen den Einstieg für diejenigen erleichtern, die bisher damit wenig zu tun hatten.

Für die Vorbereitung in Gentoo benötigen wir etwa 10 Minuten, die Installationszeit von WinXP ist die übliche.

Dieses Installationsbeispiel ist auf x86 getestet. Wichtige Ergänzungen für amd64 wurden von Redshirt in seinem  Beitrag  genauestens aufgelistet, wofür wir Ihm danken. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich auch im englischsprachigen Forum zu  amd64  ein  "How-To: Run WinXP in qemu virtual computer on AMD64" entwickelt, auf welches sich die Aufmerksamkeit ebenso richten sollte.

Für die ernsthafte Nutzung brauchen wir ein Netzdevice welches erst im Kernel aktiviert werden muß:

```

---> Device Drivers

---> Networking support

---> <M> Universal TUN/TAP device driver support

```

Natürlich kann man auch ein Y setzen, wie es gefällt.

Wenn das klar ist:

```

echo "app-emulation/qemu-softmmu ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

echo "app-emulation/qemu-user ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "app-emulation/qemu ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Damit erhalten wir die  0.7.2 Version, die 0.6er sind nicht so einfach geeignet.

Der Grund warum das neue Qemu eine annehmbare Perfomance hat ist das Kernelmodul kqemu, welches zwar nicht unter der GPL steht aber frei verwendet werden kann. Um es zu nutzen muß das Flag gesetzt werden:

```

echo "app-emulation/qemu-softmmu kqemu" >> /etc/portage/package.use 

```

und nun mit allen Abhängigkeiten, die bei jedem sicherlich unterschiedlich sind:

```

emerge app-emulation/qemu-softmmu app-emulation/qemu-user app-emulation/qemu -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.7.2  +kqemu +sdl 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/qemu-user-0.7.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/qemu-0.7.2  0 kB

```

Für die Netzanbindung benötigen wir noch das kleine Hilfsprogramm vde:

```

emerge net-misc/vde -s

*  net-misc/vde

      Latest version available: 1.5.7

      Latest version installed: 1.5.7

      Size of downloaded files: 136 kB

      Homepage:    http://vde.sourceforge.net/

      Description: vde is a virtual distributed ethernet emulator for emulators like qemu, bochs, and uml.

```

In /dev wird die kqemu Datei erzeugt mit: 

```

/bin/mknod /dev/kqemu c 250 0

/bin/chmod 666 /dev/kqemu

/sbin/modprobe kqemu

```

Das Netz wird aktiviert mit:

```

/sbin/modprobe tun

vde_switch -tap tun0 -daemon

chmod 777 /tmp/vde.ctl

ifconfig tun0 10.0.0.5 up

```

Ich benutze 10.0.0.5, wer was anderes hat nimmt seine. 

Qemu hat bei der Installation eine Gruppe Qemu erzeugt und alle Benutzer, die mit Qemu arbeiten sollen/dürfen müßen Mitglieder dieser Gruppe sein. Um ev. Problemen mit Berechtigungen zumindest zu minimieren, sollte man auf jeden Fall ab hier die Qemu-User in die Gruppe aufnehmen und nur noch als normaler User arbeiten. Schaue auch unten zum Beitrag von tango.

Nunmehr kann eine virtuelle Festplatte für unser Gastsystem erstellt werden:

```

qemu-img create -f raw WinXP.img 20000M

```

Da ich genug Platz habe nehme ich gleich 20G = 20000M. Für WinXP sollte man nicht zu wenig

Platz einrichten. Kommen noch Office Programme dazu steigt der Bedarf schnell auf 6G und mehr an.

Nun noch die WinXP-Installations CD rauskramen, in das Laufwerk legen und installieren:

```

qemu  -hda WinXP.img -cdrom /dev/hdb -boot d

```

wenn schwere Fehler bezüglich dem Netz auftreten kann auch ein:

```

qemu -user-net -nics 0 -hda WinXP.img -cdrom /dev/hdb -boot d

```

sehr nützlich sein.

-hda ist das Laufwerk in XP im Gegensatz zu /dev/hdb, welches unter Linux mein CD Laufwerk ist. Da ich eine Kombigerät habe könnte ich auch die anderen Angaben aus /dev nehmen wie z.B cdrw oder dvd. Hier muß jeder User selbst wissen was er anzugeben hat. Nach ner Stunde oder so ist XP drauf und kann gestartet werden:

```

qemu -user-net -nics 1 -m 512 -enable-audio -localtime -hda WinXP.img

```

Die Qemu-Optionen -user-net -nics 1 aktiviert die Netzverbindung; -enable-audio aktiviert Sound,  -localtime über nimmt die Zeit von Linux ins XP.Die Option -512 reserviert für XP den Speicher. Per default sind es nur 128 was sich negativ auf die Performance auswirkt. Wer genug davon hat kann auch auf 1024 gehen, was aber keinen deutlichen Vorteil bringt.

Achtung: In XP muß das Netzwerk und der Sound noch eingerichtet werden. Bei mir hat die automatische Netzwerkerkennung sofort funktioniert. Die Soundkarte muß manuell eingerichtet werden.

Wichtig: Für die Qemu-Konsole, Tastenbedienung, Netz, Sound und Drucken unbedingt  das lesen !

Das Ergebnis ist ein "flüssiges" zu benutzendes WinXP. Dabei ist die Performance natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit einer nativen XP Installation. Aber es ist zu gebrauchen und ich habe auch OfficeXP Professional installiert und kann große Powerpoint Präsentationen mühelos erstellen und bearbeiten. Nachdem das Netz steht sind auch Mails problemlos. Es besteht noch die Möglichkeit Samba einzurichten und den Datenaustausch mit Gentoo und das Drucken damit einzurichten.

Probleme:

Im reinen udev Betrieb kann das /dev/kqemu und das /dev/net/tun nach einem Neustart nicht mehr vorhanden sein. Abhilfe schafft entweder das Umschalten in /etc/conf.d/rc auf RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" oder das Einrichten eines Startscriptes, in dem die notwendigen Angaben enthalten sind.

Nach der Installation und dem aktivieren der XP-Lizenz konnte das Updaten erst durchgeführt werden, nachdem SP2 über eine CD manuell eingespielt wurde.

 Antivir  führte zum (einmal) freeze. Dies kann von anderen Usern nicht Bestätigt werden (Siehe weiter unten). Für die Angabe von alternativen freien Antivierenprogrammen wäre ich dennoch sehr dankbar.

Hier noch ein wichtiger Beitrag von Earthwings zum Netz. Diese Ergänzung ist unten im Thread zu finden, der Übersicht wegen habe ich es gleich hier mit reingenommen.

Zitat:

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Noch ein paar Ergänzungen zum Howto: /dev/kqemu und udev funktionieren laut Ebuild nicht mit aktuellem 2.6.13er Kernel, kann ich auch bestätigen. Sobald das Problem behoben ist, wird /dev/kqemu von udev automatisch angelegt. Die Gruppe wird auf qemu gesetzt, man sollte seinen Benutzer dieser Gruppe hinzufügen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danach noch ein 

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.tun0

rc-update add net.tun0 default

rc
```

Zitat Ende

Ja und das war es schon.

Ach ja, hier noch ein kleines Sahnehäubchen. Wenn bis hierher alles zur Zufriedenheit läuft und auch kqemu seine Arbeit, auch nach mehreren Neustarts, zuverlässig durchsteht, kann man kqemu nochmals zusätzlich beschleunigen, indem die Startoptionen um:

```

-kernel-kqemu   
```

erweitert wird. Dadurch wird der  Ring-0  mit einbezogen.

Zum Beispiel:

```

qemu  -net user  -net nic 0 -m 712 -soundhw sb16 -localtime -hda WinXP.img  -kernel-kqemu   

```

Viel Spaß mit Gentoo

Ma

----------

## Earthwings

Prima, genau so eine Anleitung hab ich schon länger gesucht. Danke fürs Schreiben, ich werds sofort mal ausprobieren  :Smile: 

Edit: Installation von XP läuft...

----------

## marc

 *Quote:*   

> Für die Angabe von alternativen freien Antivierenprogrammen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

 

Könnte was sein, aber nicht probiert.

http://www.sosdg.org/clamav-win32/

----------

## Marlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Installation von XP läuft...

 

Schön zu sehen, dass es bis dahin schon mal geht. Im übrigeb freut es mich, wenn dieses Howto auf Dein Interesse stößt, so kann ich mich bei Dir für deine bereits geleistete Hilfe ein wenig bedanken.

 *marc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Könnte was sein,...

 

Danke für den Tipp, Clamav  unter Win kannte ich noch nicht, obwohl ich es  unter Linux am laufen habe. Für mich stellt sich Clamav ein wenig uncomfortabel dar, was sicher an mir liegt. Gleichwohl werde ich es morgen ausprobieren. Heute aber nicht mehr; komme gerade von der Kirmes  :Smile: .

Grüße

Ma

----------

## tango

Zunächst:

Super Anleitung, ich nutze schon öfter Qemu, allerdings bisher nur mit Windows 98SE.

 *Quote:*   

> Mit dem neuen Ebuild für  Qemu hat sich die Situation grundlegend geändert und man kann mit WinXP flüssig unter Linux arbeiten. 

 

Würde mich interessieren wie flüssig, gibt es da Vergleiche oder ähnliches von denen die auch ein "altes" Windows installiert haben ?

tango

----------

## Earthwings

Prima, läuft alles bestens (schreibe das hier aus XP). Ein wenig zäh, aber man kann damit arbeiten.

----------

## SinoTech

 *tango wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Würde mich interessieren wie flüssig, gibt es da Vergleiche oder ähnliches von denen die auch ein "altes" Windows installiert haben ?
> ...

 

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Habe XP zur Zeit noch auf hda1 und bin gerade an der Qemu-XP Installation. Welche programme könnte ich zum testen benutzen ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Marlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  Ein wenig zäh, aber man kann damit arbeiten.

 

OK, ich habe den Text oben geändert, damit die Erwartungen beim ersten lesen nicht zu hoch gesetzt werden.

 *tango wrote:*   

>  Würde mich interessieren wie flüssig, gibt es da Vergleiche oder ähnliches ...

 

Nach meiner unbedeutenden Kenntnis in Sachen Emulatoren ist XP unter Qemu das schnellste, was es zur Zeit für freie Installationen gibt. Im Vergleich zu einer nativen XP-Installation ist es natürlich langsamer, wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass die CPU nicht die ganze Zeit, in der der Emulator läuft, ausgelastet ist. Von Qemu wird die Prozessorzeit nur dann angefordert wenn sie gebraucht wird. Mann kann also tatsächlich zwischen XP und Gentoo wechseln und arbeiten. Ich habe das jetzt so ca. 48 Std. durchgehend am laufen und bin über die Stabilität selbst erstaunt.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Welche programme könnte ich zum testen benutzen ?

 

Von Qemu wird eine Cirrus Logic 5446 GL PCI emuliert und Qemu liefert einen Standardtreiber mit. Ob ein Wechsel des Treibers etwas bringt? Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert und ebensowenig den Wechsel zur VESA-Grafik.

Aqumark3 startete erst gar nicht. EVEREST Home erkennt das MB nicht, ist bei einem Emulator ja auch kein Wunder.

Ein Test von Spielen geht bei mir nicht, weil ich keine besitze. Wenn du welche hast dann installiere die doch mal und poste deine Erfahrungen.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Nur mal aus Interesse: hat hier jemand eine VMware-Lizenz und kann etwas über die Performance verglichen mit der beschriebenen aktuellen Version von qemu sagen?

Wäre ja sensationell wenn das freie Programm performanter wär.

----------

## Marlo

 *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   

> Wäre ja sensationell wenn das freie Programm performanter wär.

 

Ich glaube nicht, dass man darauf abheben sollte. Vielmehr steht m.e. die wirklich einfache Installation im Vordergrund. Es sind nur vier kleine Programme zu mergen und WinXP läuft in einer erträglichen Geschwindigkeit. Und genau das ist das Neue.

Ma

----------

## Earthwings

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  Antivir  führte zum freeze.

 

Antivir wurde bei mir anstandslos installiert, aktualisiert und scannt auch brav die komplette Festplatte. Wann genau gibt es bei dir Probleme damit?

----------

## Roller

Sehr gutes Howto, hat sofort funktioniert. Weiß jemand vielleicht, ob ich unter dem XP auch auf einen USB-Stick zugreifen kann?

----------

## SinoTech

 *Roller wrote:*   

> Sehr gutes Howto, hat sofort funktioniert. Weiß jemand vielleicht, ob ich unter dem XP auch auf einen USB-Stick zugreifen kann?

 

Probier es aus. Einstecken und entweder er wird erkannt oder nicht. Vielmehr Möglichkeiten hast du unter XP nicht  :Wink: .

Zum testen hatte ich leider noch nicht die zeit gehabt .. alleine die Installation hat bei mir 2 1/2 Stunden gebraucht  :Sad: 

Werde aber glaub nachher mal noch bisschen damit rumspielen .. jenachdem wie ich Zeit habe  :Smile: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## musv

Hat zwar schon einer vor mir gefragt, aber wie sieht's denn mit der Geschwindigkeit aus? Läuft qemu schneller als VMWare? Ich hab mal irgendwo gehört, daß mit qemu auch die 3d-Beschleunigungfunktionieren soll. Klappt das?

Unter das Wichtigste: Wenn das Howto so gut funktioniert, macht bitte mal ein Wiki daraus.

----------

## tango

Die Idee mit dem Wiki ist prima, dort könnte man auch noch diesen Link unterbringen:

http://www.ademsahin.de/qemu/qemu.htm

tango

----------

## Frank1969

also hab jetzt den qemu installiert und winxp läuft schon und so auf den ersten blick läuft es langsamer als vmware. die installation mit vmware dauerte bei mir kaum länger als wenn ich das ohne emu installiere, mit qemu hat das deutlich länger gedauert. die bedienung scheint mir bei qemu auch langsamer.

habe allerdings noch nicht viel probiert, aber im vergleich zum vmware ist es langsamer.

trotz allem muss ich sagen das es eine sehr gute alternative ist, werde es mal im hintergrund laufen lassen und ein paar programme testen, später.

Gruß Frank

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   

> Nur mal aus Interesse: hat hier jemand eine VMware-Lizenz und kann etwas über die Performance verglichen mit der beschriebenen aktuellen Version von qemu sagen?
> 
> Wäre ja sensationell wenn das freie Programm performanter wär.

 

also, ich bin sehr sehr überrascht, positiv versteht sich.

Ich hab noch nen 4. Jahre alten P3 mit 128 MB Ram und bei mir läuft vmware so gut wie gar nicht gut. Sobald das Gästesystem nichts auf die "Festplatte" schreiben muss, geht das einigermaßen, aber sobald das System etwas schreiben/lesen muss, dann bleibt mir nichts anders übrig als den Computer mit dem Reset Knopf neuzustarten.

Jetzt installiere ich grad XP, und es läuft sehr gut. Die Mouse bleibt nicht stehen, nur manchmal und ganz kurz, aber ich hab schon einer Stunde ein Problemchen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, woran es liegt. Die ersten "6 Minuten" der Geräteinstallation liefen in 20 bis 30 Minuten, wie ich es erwartet habe, aber schon seit einer ganzen Stunde blieb 99% der Geräteinstallation stehen, also steht immer noch da "Installation abgeschlossen in ungefähr 33 Minuten". Nein, das Setup Programm ist nicht abgestürzt oder so, denn unten links bewegen sich diese kleinen grünen Würfel und die Tipps und Informationen werden immer wieder neu aktualisiert, aber die Geräteinstallation wird irgendwie nicht abgeschlossen. Aber ist trotzdem ein Fortschritt im Vergleich zu vmware, denn bei vmware schaffte ich nicht einmal die Festplatte bei der Installation zu formatieren.

----------

## Marlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Marlboro wrote:*    Antivir  führte zum freeze. 
> 
> Antivir wurde bei mir anstandslos installiert, aktualisiert und scannt auch brav die komplette Festplatte. Wann genau gibt es bei dir Probleme damit?

 

Hi Earthwings,

mein Howto habe ich vor dem posten zwei mal ausprobiert, mit jeweils leichten Abweichungen: 

1. Installation

Alle Installationsschritte und auch den Neustart von Qemu als Linuxuser root. Dateisystem war das windowseigene.

Hier läuft alles im grünen Bereich.

2. Installation

Dateisystem Fat32; und den Neustart nach der Installation von XP als normaler User. Die Installation von Antivir ging problemlos, nur das Internetupdate freezte den Schirm. Nach dem Neustart erhielt ich - und das geht bis jetzt - die Antivir Meldung:

```
Fehler beim Erzeugen den Zielverzeichnisses
```

Auch diverse Neuinstallationsversuche von Antivir brachten keine Änderung. Vielleicht sollte ich die 2. Installation noch mal wiederholen um zu sehen, ob sich der Fehler so verifizieren läßt.

Jedenfalls wirft das bei mir die Frage nach den Rechten auf. Wenn Qemu als root gestartet wird hat dann der normale XP-User Linuxroot-Rechte?

Grüße

Ma

----------

## COiN3D

 *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   

> Nur mal aus Interesse: hat hier jemand eine VMware-Lizenz und kann etwas über die Performance verglichen mit der beschriebenen aktuellen Version von qemu sagen?
> 
> Wäre ja sensationell wenn das freie Programm performanter wär.

 

Aktuelle CT kaufen, da ist ne VMWare Lizenz für ein Jahr dabei  :Wink:  *schleichwerbung*

----------

## pablo_supertux

Kann man vielleicht ein bereits installiertes Windows mit qemu starten? Ich meine, wenn ich z.b windows auf /dev/hdb1 habe, gibt es die Möglichkeit windows vom /dev/hdb1 zu starten? Oder geht es, dass man eine IMG Datei von /dev/hdb1 macht und diese mit qemu -hda datei.img benutzt? Wenn das möglich ist, wie sollte man diese img Datei erstellen?

----------

## Marlo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Kann man vielleicht ein bereits installiertes Windows mit qemu starten? Ich meine, wenn ich z.b windows auf /dev/hdb1 habe, gibt es die Möglichkeit windows vom /dev/hdb1 zu starten?

 

Das scheint zu gehen, siehe  hier . Aber es wird davon abgeraten.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Oder geht es, dass man eine IMG Datei von /dev/hdb1 macht und diese mit qemu -hda datei.img benutzt? 

 

Da WinXP ja sowas wie einen Kopierschutz hat schätze ich das Erstellen eine .img von einer bereits erstellten Installation als eher gering ein. Dazu habe ich bisher auch noch nichts gefunden.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Earthwings

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*    *Marlboro wrote:*    Antivir  führte zum freeze. 
> 
> Antivir wurde bei mir anstandslos installiert, aktualisiert und scannt auch brav die komplette Festplatte. Wann genau gibt es bei dir Probleme damit? 
> 
> Hi Earthwings,
> ...

 

Ich hab es bisher nur mit meinem Benutzeraccount ausprobiert, Dateisystem ist NTFS. Hast du Antivir mal deinstalliert und dann in ein neues Verzeichnis installiert bzw. das Dateisystem überprüft?

 *Quote:*   

> Jedenfalls wirft das bei mir die Frage nach den Rechten auf. Wenn Qemu als root gestartet wird hat dann der normale XP-User Linuxroot-Rechte?

 

Prinzipiell schon, solange qemu nicht freiwillig die root Rechte abgibt.

Noch ein paar Ergänzungen zum Howto: /dev/kqemu und udev funktionieren laut Ebuild nicht mit aktuellem 2.6.13er Kernel, kann ich auch bestätigen. Sobald das Problem behoben ist, wird /dev/kqemu von udev automatisch angelegt. Die Gruppe wird auf qemu gesetzt, man sollte seinen Benutzer dieser Gruppe hinzufügen.

```
/sbin/modprobe tun 

vde_switch -tap tun0 -daemon 

chmod 777 /tmp/vde.ctl 

ifconfig tun0 10.0.0.5 up
```

kann man über den Neustart hinaus folgendermaßen erhalten:

```
echo tun >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

Und folgendes zu /etc/conf.d/net hinzufügen:

```
config_tun0=( "10.0.0.5" )

preup()

{

        if [ "$IFACE" == "tun0" ]

        then

                if [ -S /tmp/vde.ctl ]

                then

                        rm /tmp/vde.ctl

                elseif [ -e /tmp/vde.ctl ]

                        eerror "/tmp/vde.ctl exists, but is not a socket"

                        return 1

                fi

                vde_switch -tap $IFACE -daemon

                chmod 777 /tmp/vde.ctl

                return 0

        fi

        return 0

}

postdown()

{

        if [ "$IFACE" == "tun0" ]

        then

                if [ -S /tmp/vde.ctl ]

                then

                        einfo "Removing /tmp/vde.ctl socket"

                        rm /tmp/vde.ctl

                        return 0

                fi

        fi

        return 0

}
```

Danach noch ein 

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.tun0

rc-update add net.tun0 default

rc
```

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Kann man vielleicht ein bereits installiertes Windows mit qemu starten? Ich meine, wenn ich z.b windows auf /dev/hdb1 habe, gibt es die Möglichkeit windows vom /dev/hdb1 zu starten? 
> 
> Das scheint zu gehen, siehe  hier . Aber es wird davon abgeraten.
> 
>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Oder geht es, dass man eine IMG Datei von /dev/hdb1 macht und diese mit qemu -hda datei.img benutzt?  
> ...

 

danke, mittlerweile habe ich winxp schon installiert, es hat lange gedauert, aber es läuft, langsam aber es läuft.

Nur die Netzwerkverbindung ging es nicht, aber ich denke, es lag eher am Windows, denn ich hab deine Einstellungen übernommen und diese mit der Gentoo LiveCD und diese hat die Netzwerkverbindung gut erkannt und konnte diese auch nutzen. Windof erkannte die Verbindug aber gab sich so exotische IP Adresse, die nicht mehr mit tun0 zu tun hat. Welche Konfiguration hast du vorgenommen?

Ich hätte noch eine Frage: Ich hab mehrmals gesehen, dass man die .iso Dateien mountieren kann. Kann man diese .img auch mountieren, um Dateien zu schreiben/löschen, falls Windows nicht die Netzwerkverbidnung hinkriegt?

----------

## Marlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab es bisher nur mit meinem Benutzeraccount ausprobiert, Dateisystem ist NTFS. Hast du Antivir mal deinstalliert und dann in ein neues Verzeichnis installiert bzw. das Dateisystem überprüft?
> 
> 

 

Antivir habe ich deinstalliert, die alten Verzeichnisse gelöscht, neu heruntergeladen und installiert. Das Ergebis habe ich gepostet. Das es  am Fat32 liegt kann ich eigentlich nicht so recht glauben, eher an den Rechten bei der Installation. Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit noch mal installieren, mal sehen. Übrigens habe ich, subjektiv, das Gefühl, das Fat32 weniger "zäh" ist. Im Vergleich zu NTFS scheint es tatsächlich einen Tick schneller zu sein.

Mit  WinSCP  ist der Datenaustausch zwischen Gentoo und XP wirklich einfach. Die Beschreibung von Stefan Becker ist kurz und präzise:

 *Quote:*   

> Das Programm kann direkt im Gast über den IE geladen und installiert werden.
> 
> Als nächstes muss eine Windows Kommandozeile geöffnet werden, "ipconfig" eingeben. Die bei Gateway angegebene Adresse ist die Adresse zum Login. Als Username/Kennwort muss das normale Userlogin angegeben werden.
> 
> Als nächstes öffnet sich eine Norton Commander ähnliche Oberfläche, man kann dann hin- und herkopieren wie man will.

 

Ma

----------

## Marlo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> danke, mittlerweile habe ich winxp schon installiert, es hat lange gedauert, aber es läuft, langsam aber es läuft.
> 
> Nur die Netzwerkverbindung ging es nicht, aber ich denke, es lag eher am Windows, denn ich hab deine Einstellungen übernommen und diese mit der Gentoo LiveCD und diese hat die Netzwerkverbindung gut erkannt und konnte diese auch nutzen. Windof erkannte die Verbindug aber gab sich so exotische IP Adresse, die nicht mehr mit tun0 zu tun hat. Welche Konfiguration hast du vorgenommen?
> ...

 

Es ist tatsächlich so wie es Stefan Becker schreibt. Qemu hat ein eigenes DHCP-Modul, welches den Netzzugang - sprich die Verbindung zum Host - automatisch findet. Qemu muß mit der-user-ne Option gestartet werden. danach sind zwei Schritte nötig:

1) Starten der Hardwareerkennung. Es sollte eine Realtec RTL 8029 PCI angezeigt werden.

2) Im Internetexplorer auf Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Verbindungen -> Netzwerk -> Automatische Suche der Einstellungen klicken und warten. Das Gateway ist tatsächlich exotisch, es wird 10.0.2.2. Zur Not kannste das Gateway manuell eintragen -> und zwar 10.0.2.2!

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hätte noch eine Frage: Ich hab mehrmals gesehen, dass man die .iso Dateien mountieren kann. Kann man diese .img auch mountieren, um Dateien zu schreiben/löschen, falls Windows nicht die Netzwerkverbidnung hinkriegt?

 

Ich habe es noch nicht selbst ausprobiert, aber es gibt mehrer Möglichkeiten dazu.  Hier  steht es. 

Gleichwohl bin ich mir sicher, dass du das Netz hinbekommst!

Ma

----------

## pablo_supertux

Wie ich es vermutet habe, es lag am bescheurten Windows. Nach einem Neustart von Windows, ohne dass ich irgendetwas am netzwerk geändert habe, hat es funktioniert. ach, wenn ich windows verstehen würde ...

----------

## Marlo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ...ach, wenn ich windows verstehen würde ...

 

Du brauchst es nicht verstehen. Windows lebt nur nach einem reboot. 

Was sagte noch der Admin:"Mach mal nen reboot, mal sehen ob es dann noch so ist."

Jedenfalls schön, dass das Netz jetzt bei dir auch geht.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## SinoTech

Jo danke, hatte gestern auch Probleme mit dem Netz. Hatte im Netz dann bisserl gesucht aber war mir alles zu aufwendig (Routing per iptables, bridging, ...). Stand nirgends das es so einfach ist  :Smile: . Nur der Sound will bei mir noch imme nicht  :Sad: . Naja, werd ich mir den mal bei Gelegenheit vorknöpfen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   ...ach, wenn ich windows verstehen würde ... 
> 
> Du brauchst es nicht verstehen. Windows lebt nur nach einem reboot.

 

war nur ein Spruch, ehrlich gesagt, will gar nicht windows verstehen   :Wink:  nur kotzt mich an, dass Adobe Acrobat nur für windows erhältlich ist und wine es nicht schafft, adobe acrobat 6 zu installieren.

----------

## SkaaliaN

die meinsten sachen werden vor dem booten eh nicht übernommen. erst nach einem reboot merkt man bei win wirklich was passiert ist.

----------

## Marlo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> .. nur kotzt mich an, dass Adobe Acrobat nur für windows erhältlich ist und wine es nicht schafft, adobe acrobat 6 zu installieren.

 

Hi pablo,

kennst du

```
emerge app-text/acroread 
```

 ?

Das verschaft die den  Adobe Reader 7

Oder meinst du die zu bezahlende Vollversion?

Gruß

Ma

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich meine natürlich die Vollversion, mit der man auch die pdfs bearbeiten kann und drauf schreiben kann. Ich brauche sie nämlich, weil ich als Tutor die pdfs korrigieren muss (Studenten geben die Übungsaufgaben in pdf Format ab), und dafür muss ich extra windows extra installieren. Deswegen hat mich dieses Howto auch interessiert, denn dann muss ich meine Platte nicht mit windows "beschmutzen" sondern nur eine .img Datei.

edit wegen Schreibfehler

----------

## EvilFlare

Hallo,

ich bekomme nach

```
# /sbin/modprobe kqemu
```

immer ein

```
FATAL: Error inserting kqemu (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/misc/kqemu.ko): Device or resource busy
```

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß

EvilFlare

----------

## moe

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Noch ein paar Ergänzungen zum Howto: /dev/kqemu und udev funktionieren laut Ebuild nicht mit aktuellem 2.6.13er Kernel, kann ich auch bestätigen. Sobald das Problem behoben ist, wird /dev/kqemu von udev automatisch angelegt. Die Gruppe wird auf qemu gesetzt, man sollte seinen Benutzer dieser Gruppe hinzufügen.
> 
> 

 

Wenn man kqemu mit der Option major=0 lädt, klappts auch auch mit dem 2.6.13er Kernel..

Also entweder per Hand:

```
modprobe kqemu major=0
```

oder automatisiert:

```
echo "options kqemu major=0" > /etc/modules.d/kqemu && modules-update
```

Gruss Maurice

----------

## tango

Ich denke mal mein Problem ist qemu bedingt, daher poste ich es hier:

Wenn ich bspw. eine .exe starten möchtet bricht Windows mit einer Fehlermeldung

***.exe hat ein Problem festestellt und muss beendet werden

Problembericht senden ---------------- Nicht senden

Der Windows Installer Dienst ist aktiv, woran könnte es noch liegen ?

Xp Prof auf NTFS

tango

----------

## tango

Sollte man vielleicht in den Startbeitrag aufnehmen...

Es war ein simples Rechteproblem, ein

chown user:qemu WinXP.img && chmod 777 WinXP.img hat geholfen

tango

----------

## Marlo

 *tango wrote:*   

> Sollte man vielleicht in den Startbeitrag aufnehmen...
> 
> 

 

Erledigt

----------

## reyneke

Hi.

Erstmal danke für das Howto. Habe auch schon länger nach etwas in der Art gesucht.

Leider taucht bei mir gleich am Anfang der Installation folgendre Fehler auf:

```

STOP: c0000221 Unknown Hard Error

\SystemRoot\System32\ntdll.dll

```

Kann damit jemand was anfangen?

----------

## Marlo

Hier bei

MS gibt es  das . 

```
RESOLUTION

To resolve this problem, obtain a new copy of the corrupted file or reinstall Windows XP. If you continue to receive any one of the error messages that are described in the "Summary" section after you reinstall Windows XP, a hardware problem or a network problem may exist. 
```

Das bedeutet wohl eine Neuinstallation?

Ma

----------

## reyneke

Nope. Das bedeutet, daß ich das Howto nicht gut genug gelesen hab, um die USE-Flag für qemu-softmmu zu setzen. Jetzt läuft die Installation. 

Danke trotzdem an den Raucher  :Wink: .

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Marlo

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> ..  USE-Flag für qemu-softmmu ...
> 
> 

 

Softmmu hat ja nur 2:

 *Quote:*   

> app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.7.2  +kqemu +sdl

 

Welches war es denn das fehlte und zu so einem error führte?

Gruß

Ma

----------

## reyneke

Natürlich war es das "kqemu"-Flag. Ich hab's dann halt ohne das Kernel-Modul probiert und bin davon ausgegangen, daß ich "tun" bereits im Kernel hätte. Tja, so ist das, wenn man Programme im Halbschlaf installiert ...

----------

## UTgamer

Mit AMD64 hab ich einfach kein Glück, ich gebe es jetzt vorerst auf.

Hier meine Probleme:

1)# emerge app-emulation/qemu-softmmu app-emulation/qemu-user app-emulation/qemu -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.7.2  (-kqemu) +sdl 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/qemu-user-0.7.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/qemu-0.7.2  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Das Useflag kqemu wird einfach nicht akzeptiert. Auch wenn ich es von Hand dazugebe.

2)# emerge net-misc/vde -s

Searching...

[ Results for search key : net-misc/vde ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

# emerge net-misc/vde -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-misc/vde" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/vde-1.5.7 (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-misc/vde-1.5.8 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.Ich habe dann vde-1.5.9 von deren Homepage heruntergeladen und es kompiliert ohne Probleme.

3)

# /sbin/modprobe kqemu

FATAL: Module kqemu not found

4)

# vde_switch -tap tun0 -daemon

bash: vde_switch: command not found

5)

# chmod 777 /tmp/vde.ctl

chmod: Zugriff auf ,,/tmp/vde.ctl" nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

6)

# ls -l qem*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  958696  7. Okt 17:24 qemu

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  342504  7. Okt 16:34 qemu-arm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  346440  7. Okt 16:34 qemu-armeb

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  502600  7. Okt 16:34 qemu-i386

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   84464  7. Okt 17:24 qemu-img

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  452568  7. Okt 16:34 qemu-ppc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  433936  7. Okt 16:34 qemu-sparc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  782192  7. Okt 17:24 qemu-system-ppc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  645320  7. Okt 17:24 qemu-system-sparc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1090344  7. Okt 17:24 qemu-system-x86_64

qemu startet zwar, aber muß ich nicht stattdessen qemu-system-x86_64 nehmen?

7)

# ifconfig tun0 192.168.0.10 up

SIOCSIFADDR: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

tun0: unbekannte Schnittstelle: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

tun0: unbekannte Schnittstelle: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

Nutze Kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r2, wie komme ich an das device tun0?

Das device tun ist im Kernel als Modul eingetragen und es läßt sich auch laden, aber das device tun0 ist nicht da.

Das sind zuviele offene Parameter, was wovon wie abhängt und nicht geht.

Ich gebe es erstmal auf, habe heute keine Zeit/Lust mehr, wäre ja auch einfach mal zuschön gewesen das etwas auf AMD64 auf Anhieb funktioniert.

Wenn ich wieder Lust bekomme da Zeit zu investieren, schaue ich mir diesen Thread mal wieder an.

----------

## Marlo

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Das Useflag kqemu wird einfach nicht akzeptiert. Auch wenn ich es von Hand dazugebe.
> 
> 

 

Jep, das kann ich bestätigen.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qemu startet zwar, aber muß ich nicht stattdessen qemu-system-x86_64 nehmen?
> 
> 

 

Nicht unbedingt. Ich schreibe jetzt gerade aus WinXP auf meiner x86_64 Installation, habe noch nicht mal vde installiert und einfach gestartet mit qemu. Das Teil ist ohne kqemu, sagen wir mal, um den Faktor 2 langsamer. 

Also es geht, nur eben langsamer.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Redshirt

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe das ganze auf meinem AMD64-System zum Laufen gekriegt ... glaub ich. Hier ist mal ein vorläufiger Screenshot: http://www-public.tu-bs.de:8080/~y0023173/desktop_mit_winxp.jpg

Scheint alles soweit zu laufen, hab's aber noch nicht richtig getestet. 

Und so habe ich es gemacht:

Zuerst einmal wie im Tutorial, nur halt für ~amd64. Das Aktivieren von "Universal TUN/TAP device driver support" im Kernel nicht vergessen!

```
echo "app-emulation/qemu-softmmu ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

echo "app-emulation/qemu-user ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

echo "app-emulation/qemu ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "app-emulation/qemu-softmmu kqemu" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

Dann musste ich noch kqemu un-masken, wie in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90903 beschrieben:

```
mkdir /etc/portage/profile

echo "-kqemu" >> /etc/portage/profile/use.mask
```

Seit Version 0.7.2 ist nämlich AMD64 unterstützt.

Dann wieder - wie im Howto beschrieben - :

```
emerge app-emulation/qemu-softmmu app-emulation/qemu-user app-emulation/qemu -pv
```

bzw. das ohne -pv, nachdem man sich davon überzeugt hat, dass das alles so in Ordnung ist.

Um vde zu installieren, musste ich ein wenig tricksen, weil es im Ebuild noch nicht für amd64 oder ~amd64 freigegeben ist. Ich habe es einfach in den lokalen Portage-Tree kopiert. Der ist zwar nicht bei jedem da, aber es gibt genug Threads hier im Forum, wo das erklärt wird, wie das eingerichtet wird. Ist auf jeden Fall 'ne praktische Sache.

Die Befehle dazu lauteten:

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage/net-misc

cp -R /usr/portage/net-misc/vde /usr/local/portage/net-misc/

cd /usr/local/portage/net-misc/vde/
```

Hier muss nun das Ebuild "vde-1.5.8.ebuild" geändert werden, als Keyword muss "~amd64" eingetragen werden. Damit man es dann installieren kann, muss es dann noch in der "/etc/portage/package.keywords" eingetragen werden:

```
echo "=net-misc/vde-1.5.8 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Danach muss noch der Digest für das lokale Ebuild aktualisiert werden. Nebenbei löschen wir die lokale Kopie des alten Ebuilds:

```
cd /usr/local/portage/net-misc/vde/

rm vde-1.5.7.ebuild

ebuild vde-1.5.8.ebuild digest
```

Die Installation ist dann wieder ganz einfach:

```
emerge -pv vde

emerge -v vde
```

So, jetzt geht's wieder im originalen Howto weiter .... 

```
/bin/mknod /dev/kqemu c 250 0 

/bin/chmod 666 /dev/kqemu 

/sbin/modprobe kqemu

/sbin/modprobe tun 

vde_switch -tap tun0 -daemon 

chmod 777 /tmp/vde.ctl 

ifconfig tun0 10.0.0.5 up

qemu-img create -f raw WinXP.img 20000M

qemu -user-net -nics 0 -hda WinXP.img -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d 
```

Die Installation dauerte bei mir etwas länger...

Danach ist der Unterschied, dass WinXP statt mit qemu über qemu-system-x86_64 geladen werden sollte ... anders klappte es bei mir nicht:

```
qemu-system-x86_64 -hda WinXP.img -user-net -nics 1 -m 512
```

So, ich bin total happy darüber, dass zum Laufen überredet gekriegt zu haben, selbst wenn's nur ein Windoze ist. Die Performance ist zwar nicht so überragend, aber zum Solitär spielen reicht's  :Wink: 

@Marlboro, auch wenn ich gegen das Rauchen bin: Vielen Dank für das Howto, saubere Arbeit!

Bitte meldet Fehler, oder wenn das bei euch nicht funktioniert. Natürlich könnt ihr auch gerne schreiben, wenn es funktioniert  :Smile: 

P.S.: achja, für den 2.6.13 musste ich auch das kqemu-Modul mit 

```
modprobe kqemu major=0
```

 laden...

----------

## Marlo

 *Redshirt wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Vielen Dank für das Howto, saubere Arbeit!
> 
> 

 

Dieser Beitrag von Dir ist auch toll und macht das Ganze richtig rund. Also auch saubere Arbeit! Danke.

Marlo

PS:   :Cool: 

 *Redshirt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Marlboro, auch wenn ich gegen das Rauchen bin...
> 
> 

 

----------

## Masta Pete

Ein riesengroßes danke an alle, die es ermöglicht haben, das man windows jetzt so einfach unter linux nutzen kann. das ist die ideale lösung, mit der ich endlich meindualboot rausschmeisen kann und für die paar mal die ich windows brauche, reicht es vollkommen in ner qemu von ner usb platte.

lg

pete

----------

## Redshirt

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS:  
> 
>  *Redshirt wrote:*   
> ...

 

Na denn, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum durchgestandenen Entzug, Marlo  :Wink:  Ist eh gesünder so!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte mit qemu WindowsXP Pro installieren. WindowsXP home habe ich mal zur Probe installiert, das würde laufen, da es aber nicht meine CD ist, habe ich es wieder gelöscht. Nach dem letzen Installationsreboot von WindowsXP Pro hängt sich die Installation am Startbildschirm "Bitte warten" auf. Wenn ich dann abbreche, kommt beim nächsten Reboot die Meldung

```

Applying Computer Settings... Willkommen  dann "Ein Problem hat verhindert, daß die Lizenz für diesen Computer überprüft werden konnte. Fehlercode0X800703e6"

```

Da ich die Lizenz korrekt eingegeben habe, lieggt der Fehler wohl an dem Aufhängen bei der Installation.

```

#!/bin/bash

cd /home/olaf/virtuelle_Maschinen/qemu && qemu-img create -f raw WinXP-x86_64.img 9000M Formating 'WinXP-x86_64.img', fmt=raw, size=9216000 kB && /usr/bin/xterm -e qemu-system-x86_64 -m 512 -localtime -user-net  -hda WinXP-x86_64.img -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d

```

```

#!/bin/bash

cd /home/olaf/virtuelle_Maschinen/qemu && /usr/bin/xterm -e qemu-system-x86_64 -user-net -nics 1 -m 512 -enable-audio -localtime -hda WinXP-x86_64.img

```

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Marlo

Hi, flammenflitzer

Na wenn es um eine Idee geht; Entschuldigung für meine Direktheit;  dann halte dich an das Howto. 

Denke ich, ansonsten mach ne pm o.s 

Gruß

Ma

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich weiß nicht, was Du mit pm o.s meinst.

Ich denke, daß daß nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Howto zu tun hat, da WindowsXP Home ja läuft. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich auch einen neuen Thread eröffnet, welchr dann vom Moderator geschlossen wurde, mit dem Hinweis hier zu posten.

----------

## dextorb

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht, was Du mit pm o.s meinst.
> 
> Ich denke, daß daß nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Howto zu tun hat, da WindowsXP Home ja läuft. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich auch einen neuen Thread eröffnet, welchr dann vom Moderator geschlossen wurde, mit dem Hinweis hier zu posten.

 

Ich hatte nach einem Kernel-Update das gleiche probleme, es lag natuerlich am Kernel-Modul kqemu, hierauf half freilich ein erneuter "emerge qemu-softmmu -av", allerdings sagte qemu auch, dass er kqemu nicht mehr nutzen, weil finden konnte. Nun geht es prima weiter. 

Gruesse

dextorb

----------

## Marlo

Hi flammenflitzer,

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht, was Du mit pm o.s meinst.
> 
> 

 

Entschuldige bitte. Die Mail-Kommunikation und damit die Benachrichtigung von neuen Posts war (ist - immernoch) auf meiner Seite gestört, weshalb ich jetzt nur durch Zufall hierher zurückfand.

Mit pm o.s meinte ich "privat message" .

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke, daß daß nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Howto zu tun hat, da WindowsXP Home ja läuft. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich auch einen neuen Thread eröffnet, welchr dann vom Moderator geschlossen wurde, mit dem Hinweis hier zu posten.

 

Ok, das ist Sache der Moderatoren. Wie ist denn jetzt der Stand der Dinge bei dir? Läufts? Und wenn nicht, welche Fehler sind es aktuell?

Grüße Ma

----------

## marcme

Hallo zusammen,

zuerstmal ein dickes Lob - das Tutorial ist wirklich super. Leider hab ich momentan noch ein Problem mit der Netzwerkverbindung.

Ich hab ein bestehendes Heimnetzwerk:

Router: 192.168.155.10

Server: 192.168.155.11

Desktop-PC 192.168.12

Laptop: 192.168.155.13

- Universal TUN/TAP device support ist im Kernel enabled

- vde ist emerged

- modul ist geladen und die beiden Befehle wurden ebenfalls ausgeführt

```

vde_switch -tap tun0 -daemon 

chmod 777 /tmp/vde.ctl

```

mit 

```

ifconfig tun0 192.168.155.100 up

```

vergebe ich eine Adresse aus meinem Netzwerk

Unter Windows vergebe ich die IP 192.168.155.110 und trage 192.168.155.100 als Gateway ein.

Gestartet wird mit folgendem Befehl:

```

qemu -hda WinXP.img -nics 1 -m 512

```

Windows meldet, dass ein Kabel angeschlossen wäre. Zur Überprüfung der Verbindung versuche ich mit ping auf meinen Router zu kommen. Leider ohne Erfolg bis jetzt.

Ich habe mal noch diverse Beiträge durchgelesen und habe qemu mit folgendem Befehl gestarted:

```

vdeqemu -hda WinXP.img -nics 1 -m 512

```

Leider auch ohne Erfolg. Irgendwo habe ich da auch ein Verständnisproblem, glaube ich, weil bisher recht wenig Fragen bzgl. des Netzwerks unter qemu erschienen sind - d.h. eigentlich müsste es ja funktionieren.

Bis jetzt dachte ich, TUN/TAP empfängt bzw. sendet Pakete zu user space programms. Mir fehlt da momentan noch die Verbindung zu eth0.

Gruß

Marcus

----------

## ratamohata

hallo!

ich versuche windows xp unter qemu 0.8 zum laufen zu bringen.

die installation funktionierte problemlos und windows wird dann auch anstandslos gestartet. nur wenn windows dann entgültig da sein sollte, bleibt der bildschirm schwarz, er flackert ein paar mal, die maus wird zur sanduhr und alles startet neu. ich habe ja den verdacht, dass es daran liegt, das windows mit 1024 punkte arbeiten will und das fenster viel kleiner ist. 

nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich das ändern sollte...

Danke!

Hier angehängt. --Earthwings

----------

## cng

hallo zusammen

merci für dieses howto.  es ist super!

leider wurde ich bisher gezwungen, dass ich noch zwei rechner mit

win xp da stehen habe. auf der ersten wegen den games für meine 

kids + meine frau (einstieg berufsleben -> windows und office) und

auf dem zweiten system läuft ein videoschnittsystem canopus ezedit.

hoffe, dass mit qemu nun alle kid-games laufen. meine frau wird sich 

an qemu gewöhnen   :Twisted Evil: 

aber was das videoschnittsystem betrifft, habe ich nicht so ein gutes gefühl.

hat jemand von euch erfahrungen damit? ich möchte nämlich nicht noch

datenverlust erfahren.

unter linux läuft die karte ja nicht (letzter stand)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[OT] dieses problem wurde durch ein PM gelöst

dumme frage zum schluss   :Very Happy: 

wie kick ich windows + winproggies vom system? einfach löschen? also in qemu natürlich

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## LunX

Hi,

erstmal Lob an Marlo echt gut erklärt.

Da ich ein "reines" udev-System habe, kam bei mir der fehler auf das nach einem reset /dev/kqemu weg war.

Dazu hab ich ein kleines init Script gebastelt hoffe das es so einigermaßen ok ist da es mein erstes ist.

```
#!/sbin/runscript

status() {

        if [ ! -e /dev/kqemu ] ; then

                ebegin "/dev/kqemu does not exists"

        else

                ebegin "/dev/kqemu exists already"

        fi

}

start() {

        ebegin "Check /dev/kqemu..."

        if [ ! -e /dev/kqemu ] ; then

                ebegin "Create /dev/kqemu"

                mknod /dev/kqemu c 250 0

                chmod 666 /dev/kqemu

                modprobe kqemu

        else

                ebegin "/dev/kqemu exists!"

                ebegin "Delete /dev/kqemu"

                rm /dev/kqemu

                rmmod kqemu

                start

        fi

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        if [ -e /dev/kqemu ] ; then

                ebegin "Delete /dev/kqemu"

                rm /dev/kqemu

                rmmod kqemu

        else

                ebegin "/dev/kqemu does not exist"

        fi

}

```

Falls euer Kernel das Ausbinden von Modulen nicht gestattet müsst ihr "rmmod kqemu" rausnehmen.

Oder wenn ihr das Modul in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingetragen habt müsst ihr "modprobe kqemu" rausnehmen.

Dem Script noch die passenden rechte geben und

```
rc-update add qemu default
```

ausführen. Danach dürften reine udev-Systeme keine Probleme haben.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## Marlo

Wow, danke LunX!

Vom scripten verstehe ich nur so viel wie die Kuh vom fliegen. 

Aber das Teil sieht gut aus und es wird bestimmt einigen Usern von Nutzen sein.

Herzlichen Dank

Ma

----------

## eBoy

Das hier ist eine sehr gute und sehr interessante Anleitung. Habe diese auch gleich mal ausgeführt  :Smile: 

WinXP läuft, aber extrem langsam! Installation dauerte 2 oder mehr Stunden!

Problem: kqemu läuft nicht und ich weiß nicht warum. Muss mich damit nochmal beschäftigen...

----------

## Marlo

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Das hier ist eine sehr gute und sehr interessante Anleitung. Habe diese auch gleich mal ausgeführt 
> 
> 

 

schön ...

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WinXP läuft, aber extrem langsam! 
> 
> 

 

Gut zu wissen, dass diese alten Zeilen überhaupt noch was taugen.

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Installation dauerte 2 oder mehr Stunden!
> 
> 

 

Liegt an dir, der hardware oder an WinXP.

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problem: kqemu läuft nicht und ich weiß nicht warum. Muss mich damit nochmal beschäftigen...
> 
> 

 

Du kannst hier ruhig konkreter werden.   :Cool: 

Entweder das Use-Flag "kqemu":

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.8.2-r1  USE="alsa kqemu sdl" 0 kB
```

 fehlt.

Oder du schaust mal zu   	emerge qemu-softmmu fails after gcc downgrade .

Ma

----------

## eBoy

Flag kqemu ist gesetzt, auch im Kernel habe ich die entsprechende Unterstützung aktiviert (siehe Anleitung), jedoch wird mir nach erneutem Kompilieren 

```
* You will need the Universal TUN/TAP driver compiled into

 * kernel or as a module to use the virtual network device.
```

gemeldet. Weiß aber nicht, wieso dies kommt. Muss man inzwischen weitere Änderungen am Kernel durchführen?

[EDIT]

Bin gerade dabei meinen Kernel nochmal neu zu kompilieren...

[/EDIT]

----------

## eBoy

So, Kernen neu kompiliert und entsprechende Unterstützung nun definitiv aktiviert.

Beim Start von Qemu in der Konsole kommt es zu folgender Meldung (WinXP bootet weiter)

```
qemu  -hda /mnt/daten/WinXP.img

Could not configure '/dev/rtc' to have a 1024 Hz timer. This is not a fatal

error, but for better emulation accuracy either use a 2.6 host Linux kernel or

type 'echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq' as root.

Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
```

Nach dem Booten von WinXP kommt es zu einer Fehlermeldung wegen Explorer.exe (Problembericht senden oder nicht...).

Nach einem Klick auf "Nicht senden", ist der Bootvorgang scheinbar mit einem leeren Desktop (keine Icons, keine Startleiste) beendet. Nun kann ich nur noch über das X das Fenster schließen...

Möchte ich über den Task-Manager eine Task Explorer.exe starten, so bekomme ich wiederum eine Fehlermeldung von taskmgr.exe (Fehlerbericht senden oder nicht...)

Ich kenne mich weder mit Qemu, noch mit Windows entsprechend aus, um das genauer zu deuten. Hatte aber auch schonmal ein Problem mit vmPlayer. Eine Win-Maschine läuft nur unter Win fehlerfrei. Dabei ging es um das Ausführen eines VB-Scripts.

----------

## LunX

du musst in der Gruppe qemu sein und vorher muss das Modul kqemu geladen sein. Dann verschwindet zumindest die Meldung mit kqemu.

Gruß

Lunx

<EDIT>Wenn du einen 2.6 Kernel benutzt kannst du die Timer Meldung ignorieren.</EDIT>

----------

## LunX

Ich hab mal wieder WinXP unter qemu installiert und muss sagen das es nun mit kqemu und qemu-0.8.2 wesentlich langsamer läuft als mit der 0.6er Version und inzwischen hab ich doppelt so viel Speicher wie vorher  :Sad: 

----------

## Marlo

 *LunX wrote:*   

> ...das es nun mit kqemu und qemu-0.8.2 wesentlich langsamer läuft als mit der 0.6er... 

 

NTFS oder Fat32?

Ma

----------

## LunX

fat32 spielt das eine wichtige Rolle?

----------

## eBoy

Habe Kernel 2.6

Dateisystem Fat32, da ich nicht weiß, ob man ansonsten von außen problemlos darauf zugreifen kann (Linux und NTFS...)

Ich bin in der Gruppe qemu und kqemu ist gestartet (bn nach - alter - Anleitung vorgegangen.

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

 *LunX wrote:*   

> fat32 spielt das eine wichtige Rolle?

 

Nein, eigentlich nicht. Aber erstens:

 *eBoy wrote:*   

>  ... ob man ansonsten von außen problemlos darauf zugreifen kann (Linux und NTFS...) 

 

und zweitens bilde ich mir ein, dass es mit fat32 einen kleinen tick schneller ist.

----------

## mmi

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch sehr neu in der gentoo-world nach einigen Jahren Debian, wohl aber bereits sehr begeistert über die grosse Perfektion   :Smile: 

Nachdem ich auch gerne XP mit qemu laufen lassen möchte, bin ich erstmal gestoppt "worden". 

Fehlermeldung beim Übersetzen eines der drei qemu-Pakete: 

```
TLS definition in /lib/libc.so.6 section .tbss mismatches non-TLS reference in libqemu.a (helper2.o)

/lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: bad value

collect 2: ld gab 1 als Endestatus zurück

```

Ich habe gcc 4.1.1 im Einsatz, lässt sich qemu damit überhaupt compilieren oder muss ich gcc downgraden ?

"modprobe tun kqemu" funktioniert soweit. 

Thanks for help !

----------

## DarkSpir

Tja, ich habe meine kompletten Daily-Bedürfnisse auf Linux umgestellt. Ich "brauche" Windows XP nur noch aus einem einzigen Grund: Spiele spielen. Ach wie schön wäre der Tag, an dem ich Windows nicht mehr direkt starten muss...

Daher beschäftigte mich die Frage, ob ich mit qemu unter Linux ein WinXP mit 3D-Beschleunigung laufen lassen kann (wine ist da wirklich ein Gefummel, einige Spiele laufen trotzdem nicht und die Performance ist selbstverständlich schlechter als bei einer Native-Umgebung). Auf der Website im FaQ fand ich dann die Antwort: Is it possible to use 3D-accelleration on the guest OS? - Currently not.

Schade. Hat jemand noch ne bessere Idee?

----------

## Marlo

 *mmi wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,..
> 
> 

 

Hallo mmi.

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

 *mmi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Fehlermeldung beim Übersetzen eines der drei qemu-Pakete: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Diese Meldung kenne ich noch nicht. Ich fand bei Google auch nur diesen  Thread , in dem auf den Gcc-4xx verwiesen wird.

 *mmi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe gcc 4.1.1 im Einsatz, lässt sich qemu damit überhaupt compilieren oder muss ich gcc downgraden ?
> 
> "modprobe tun kqemu" funktioniert soweit. 
> ...

 

Schau dir doch zu diesem Thema einmal diesen   emerge qemu-softmmu fails after gcc downgrade  Thread an. 

Ach ja, und noch eins. Spendiere dir etwas Zeit und lese mal das  hier  und schau mal, was die Kommandos

```

# emerge --ask depclean

# rm -f ~/.revdep-rebuild*

# revdep-rebuild --pretend

```

so alles für ein gepflegtes System tun können.

Weiterhin viel Spass mit gentoo

Grüsse

Ma

----------

## Marlo

Hi DarkSpir,

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

>  Antwort: Is it possible to use 3D-accelleration on the guest OS? - Currently not.

 

Das ist die höchst offizielle Antwort.

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schade. Hat jemand noch ne bessere Idee?

 

Nein, "currently not". Die letzte Chance wäre, im englischsprachigen Forum eine Anfrage zu stellen, mit offensichtlich negativen Aussichten. 

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach wie schön wäre der Tag, an dem ich Windows nicht mehr direkt starten muss... 
> 
> 

 

Denke doch mal anders herum. Irgendwann wirst du einer der Wenigen sein,

der Windows noch direkt starten kann.   :Mr. Green:  Und alle werden dich um dieses Relikt aus den Anfangszeiten beneiden!

Also pflege es liebevoll;   :Cool:  und spiele.

Grüße 

Ma

----------

## LunX

Also Qemu lässt sich mit GCC-4* nicht übersetzen. Du musst also auf eine 3*er zurückgreifen. Bei mir ging das ganz gut hab ne ältere Version von GCC emerged kurz mit gcc-config geswitcht und qemu übersetzen lassen. Kqemu MUSS WENN dein Kernel mit GCC-4* übesetzt wurde auch mit GCC-4* übersetzt werden.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## eBoy

Mh, ich habe doch schon gcc 4.1.1 installiert...

Kann jemand schnell posten, wie ich vorgehen muss, um nur qemu mit einer 3er-Version zu kompilieren und dann wieder zurückzustellen?

----------

## LunX

Also ich hab es so gemacht:

```
emerge -av '<gcc-4'

gcc-config -l

(dann z.B)

gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

source /etc/profile

emerge qemu ....

gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

```

Danach kannst du natürlich den alten Compiler wieder runter haun.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## Marlo

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mh, ich habe doch schon gcc 4.1.1 installiert...
> 
> Kann jemand schnell posten, wie ich vorgehen muss, um nur qemu mit einer 3er-Version zu kompilieren und dann wieder zurückzustellen?
> ...

 

Na gut, dann zitiere ich mich eben selbst, obwohl ein angegebener Link gelesen werden sollte.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> That is what the Unofficial #qemu Wiki  related . And it's true. With the gcc-4xx you'll get this message:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

PS: Aus der nachfolgenden Diskussion ist ein Fehler in meiner Doku zu GCC 3.xx zu 4.xx ersichtlich, auf den ich expliziet hinweise. Mit GCC 3.xx wird nur qemu, qemu-softmmu und qemu-user kompiliert -> nicht kqemu. Kqemu wird mit GCC 4.xx kompiliert, damit die Integrität des Systems erhalten bleibt.Last edited by Marlo on Mon Nov 20, 2006 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eBoy

1.) ich bekam keine Fehlermeldung beim kompilieren von kqemu

2.) Habe dir nun gemacht und steh vor selbigem Problem

Erst wird mir ein Fehler von explorer.exe gemeldet, gehe ich in den Taskmanager, so wird auch da von der entsprechenden Exe ein Fehler gemeldet...

Scheinbar läuft WinXP da doch nicht so ohne weiteres...

----------

## LunX

Naja WinXP läuft schon ohne weiteres. Bei mir klappt es schon nur ist es momentan recht lahm.

Hast du kqemu nun mit GCC-3* oder mit 4 compiliert?

----------

## eBoy

MIt 3er Version kompiliert. BEim ersten kompilieren mit 4er kam es aber auch zu keiner Fehlermeldung.

Wie kann ich prüfen, mit was es nun wirklich kompiliert wurde? Und wieso hängt es ebi explorer.exe???

----------

## LunX

Also erstes Problem ist das du kqemu mit gcc-3* compiliert hast. Ein paar Beiträge vorher habe ich noch gesagt das kqemu mit der selben GCC Version gebaut werden muss wie der Kernel. Das klappt auch mit GCC-4* NUR qemu und co muss mit GCC-3* compiliert werden. Danach würd ich WinXP nochmals installieren.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## eBoy

ok, danke. Werd ich mal versuchen

----------

## eBoy

Ich habe das probiert, doch leider ist danach einiges nicht mehr gelaufen (Krusader, Kopete, Quanta,...) und so habe ich wieder rumgebastelt und unzählige Programme neu installiert, damit wieder alles läuft.

Gibt es eine andere einfache Möglichkeit oder vorkompilierte Pakete? 

Wobei ich dann doch bestimmt bei einem Update aufpassen muss, damit diese Pakete nicht neu kompiliert werden, da ich eine andere Version von gcc habe...

----------

## LunX

Ich wuesste nicht warum du irgendwelche auswirkungen in Kopete usw spüren solltest oder hast du dein gesamtes System neu gebaut?

----------

## eBoy

Nein. Ich denke das zurückstellen war nicht so ganz erfolgreich und danach (1 Tag später) hat er mir wohl beim Systemupdate alles mit dem alten Compiler kompiliert und danach ist nichts mehr gelaufen. Dieses Problem will ich nun umgehen und dafür wäre eine alternative Installation für (K)Qemu interessant.

Denn probieren und auch nutzen würde ich Qemu schon gerne *g*

----------

## LunX

Generell sollte es keine Probleme geben wenn du den Compiler umstellst qemu-softmmu, qemu-user, qemu, emerged den Compiler wieder umstellst und dann kqemu zu emergen. Das du vor dem Systemupdate nicht auf GCC-4 umgestellt hat hat ja nichts mit qemu zu tun.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## eBoy

Nein, ich habe umgestellt (zurückgestellt) und trotzdem hat das irgendwie nicht funktioniert...

----------

## Marlo

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Nein, ich habe umgestellt (zurückgestellt) und trotzdem hat das irgendwie nicht funktioniert...

 

Hallo eBoy,

ich glaube deine aktuellen Unannehmlichkeiten beruhen auf einen Fehler von mir in der obigen Diskussion, für den ich mich entschuldige.

LunX hat es erkannt und versucht es dir zu erklären, bei mir hat es etwas länger gedauert.   :Cool: 

Danke dir LunX! Werde mich gerne mal revanchieren.

Mit GCC 3.xx werden, wie LunX, bereits sagte,

 *LunX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Generell sollte es keine Probleme geben wenn du den Compiler umstellst qemu-softmmu, qemu-user, qemu, emerged den Compiler wieder umstellst und dann kqemu zu emergen.

 

und nur kqemu wird mit GCC 4.xx kompiliert.

Um dein System wieder (nach dem langen hin und her mit 3 und 4) konsistent zu machen, ist deine Frage nach:

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie kann ich prüfen, mit was es nun wirklich kompiliert wurde? 

 

gar nicht so abwegig. Allerdings habe ich darauf keine Antwort, und dein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt werde ich das mal nachfragen.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## eBoy

Ah, so langsam *g*

Danke für die Hilfe. Und "Fehler" sind verziehen  :Wink:  Besser so und was gelernt, als keine Hilfe und überhaupt kein Erfolg

Natürlich kannst du gerne nachfragen.

Ich werde es also nochmal probieren

1.) Alle entsprechenden Pakete mal löschen (zur Übersicht)

2.) Erwähnte Pakete mit GCC3 emergen

3.) Kqemu mit GCC4 emergen

Wenn ich dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ein emerge --deep --update world ausführe, wird dann evtl eines der Pakete fälschlicherweise mit GCC4 neu kompiliert für das Upadate? Muss ich das unterbinden? Oder wie sieht es da aus?

----------

## Marlo

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich werde es also nochmal probieren
> 
> 

 

danke erstmal für deine Geduld, aber dein Dank sollte sich an LunX richten. Wie auch meiner, weil er den Fehler gefunden hat.    :Laughing: 

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.) Alle entsprechenden Pakete mal löschen (zur Übersicht)
> 
> 2.) Erwähnte Pakete mit GCC3 emergen
> ...

 

so ist es recht.

[Edit: kqemu wird mit dem GCC kompiliert, mit dem auch der Kernel kompiliert wurde, also 4.xx. Und nach jedem Kernelwechsel muss auch kqemu neu gebaut werden.]

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ein emerge --deep --update world ausführe, wird dann evtl eines der Pakete fälschlicherweise mit GCC4 neu kompiliert für das Upadate? Muss ich das unterbinden? Oder wie sieht es da aus?

 

Ich mache seit Monaten ein "emerg -NDuva world"  ohne Probleme.(Ohne Garantie für die Zukunft *g*).

Grüße an dich und an LunX 

Ma

----------

## LunX

Ich versuch grad einen W2KServer zu installieren aber irgendwie wird das ganze teil enorm langsam. Sobald das Setup gestartet ist und die Installation der Geräte beginnt bleibt die installation so gut wie stehen. Bei W2K ist es das selbe. Sollte Qemu mit W2K wesentlich besser laufen als mit XP? Ich werd jetzt mal testweise ein anderes System installieren vielleicht hängt ja auch irgendwo qemu. Hat sonst jemand ne idee?

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## LunX

Gut das Problem konnte ich mit der Option -win2k-hack lösen und der Server läuft.

Jetzt das nächste. Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz wie das Netzwerk mit Qemu läuft. Ich hab mir das so vorgestellt das ich einen win2k-Server und einen win2k-Client laufen lasse und ein wenig damit rumspiele(Domäne erstellen usw.). Alles für die Schule daher hab ich auch die beiden Systeme (ohne irgendwelche Lizenzen zu verletzen). Auf dem Server möchte ich eine Domäne, einen DCHP und einen DNS laufen lassen. Das ganze muss nicht unbedingt ans internet nur sollten diese beide unter einander kummunizieren können. Könnt mir jemand dabei behilflich sein?

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## eBoy

Wie kann ich eigentlich sicher gehen, dass kqemu läuft?

Die Ausgabe von info kqemu wirft mir in der letzten Zeile folgendes entgegen:

```
Kein Menüeintrag »kqemu« im Knoten »(dir)Top«. 
```

Dazu habe ich alles neu emerged, WinXP neu installiert und mich bereits gefreut, als ich nach der Installation WinXP booten konnte und einen Desktop mit Startleiste gesehen habe.

Doch leider habe ich nun mein Gentoo rebootet und auch WinXP danach wieder in Qemu gestartet und nun stehe ich wieder vor selbigem Problem (explorer.exe und tskmgr.exe lösen einen Fehlerbericht aus und es wird nicht mal mehr die Start-Leiste aufgebaut).

 :Question: 

----------

## Marlo

 *LunX wrote:*   

> ... Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz wie das Netzwerk mit Qemu läuft.
> 
> ...Das ganze muss nicht unbedingt ans internet nur sollten diese beide unter einander kummunizieren können. 
> 
> Lunx

 

Hallo LunX,

da ich weder W2K nutze noch mehrere Instanzen am laufen habe, kann ich leider nur auf die  `-net socket'  Option im Original mit dem dazugehörigen Link verweisen, den du sicherlich schon kennst.

Grüße 

Ma

----------

## eBoy

Ich werde nun einfach auch den Kernel nochmal kompilieren.... morgen

In der Hoffung, das vielleicht dieser ebenfalls mit GCC 3 kompiliert wurde... wieso und wann auch immer.

Netzwerk habe ich mich bisher nicht befasst. Als ich tun konfigurierte, war meine internetverbindung weg, was ich nur noch durch einen reboot wieder hinbekommen konnte.

Aber erstmal müsste sich WinXP fehlerfrei booten lassen, bevor ich mich mit dem Netzwerk dazu befasse...

----------

## Marlo

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich eigentlich sicher gehen, dass kqemu läuft?
> 
> 

 

Ich erhalte bei der Eingabe von info kqemu:

```

(qemu) info kqemu

kqemu support: enabled for user and kernel code

(qemu)
```

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Ausgabe von info kqemu wirft mir in der letzten Zeile folgendes entgegen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Diese Fehlermeldung kennt google nicht und ich habe diese auch noch nicht gesehen. (?)

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Doch leider habe ich nun mein Gentoo rebootet und auch WinXP danach wieder in Qemu gestartet und nun stehe ich wieder vor selbigem Problem (explorer.exe und tskmgr.exe lösen einen Fehlerbericht aus und es wird nicht mal mehr die Start-Leiste aufgebaut).
> 
> 

 

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe das probiert, doch leider ist danach einiges nicht mehr gelaufen (Krusader, Kopete, Quanta,...) und so habe ich wieder rumgebastelt und unzählige Programme neu installiert, damit wieder alles läuft. 

 

Zu diesem Punkt hatte ich im Forum nachgefragt und  STiGMaTa_ch  hat eine wirklich sehr schöne  Zeile  geschrieben, um das Thema, welche Programme wurden mit welchem GCC kompiliert, zu klären. Noch mal ein Danke an STiGMaTa_ch für seine Zeit.

Wenn du als root den Befehl:

```

for a in `find /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin -type f`;do echo -n "$a - ";strings -a $a |grep GCC|sort -u;done > was-wurde-wie-kompiliert.txt
```

eingibst, erhältst du die Datei "was-wurde-wie-kompiliert.txt" in deinem Verzeichnis. Mit nano kannst du in der Datei nach den Programmen suchen, die mit GCC 3.xx oder 4.xx kompiliert wurden. Im Prinzip sollten alle Programme mit GCC 4.xx kompiliert sein, ausser den oben genannten.

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dazu habe ich alles neu emerged, WinXP neu installiert und mich bereits gefreut, als ich nach der Installation WinXP booten konnte und einen Desktop mit Startleiste gesehen habe. 

 

Schön, du bist nah drann.

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Doch leider habe ich nun mein Gentoo rebootet und auch WinXP danach wieder in Qemu gestartet und nun stehe ich wieder vor selbigem Problem (explorer.exe und tskmgr.exe lösen einen Fehlerbericht aus und es wird nicht mal mehr die Start-Leiste aufgebaut). 

 

Gehe doch noch mal das howto durch, das hat bisher bei so vielen Usern funktioniert. Irgenwie ist da der Wurm drinn. 

Dazu habe ich jetzt keinen Hinweis.

Trotzdem schöne Grüße

Ma

----------

## eBoy

Ok, ich habe den Befehl einfach mal eingegeben und in der Bash ausgeben lassen... *g*

Ich weiß nicht was es war, aber GCC 3.xx kam viiieeel zu oft vor.

Ich muss scheinbar mal einige aktuellen Versionen mit gcc 4 neu kompilieren... 

VIelleicht ist das ja das Problem...

Werde auch nochmal das HowTo durchgehen und sehen, was ich evtl falsch gemacht haben könnte.

----------

## LunX

Mhh ich komm leider nicht weiter. Also das einfachste wäre wenn ich den W2K-Client und den W2K-Server in ein VLAN stelle nur weis ich leider nicht wie ich das genau anstellen soll. Die Verbindung zur ausenwelt ist nicht notwendig genauso wie der DHCP von dem das System sonst  eine IP bekommt. Wichtig ist es nur das ich den Server starten kann und den Client darauf und dieser dann eine Adresse vom Server bekommt und sich in der Domäne anmeldet. ein paar Krücken wären nicht schlecht oder gar eine Lösung?

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## Marlo

 *LunX wrote:*   

> ... ein paar Krücken wären nicht schlecht oder gar eine Lösung?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lunx

 

da ich W2K nicht nutze --> keine Lösung. Kennst du  das oder diesen  hack ? Ansonsten würde ich dort eine Anfrage stellen.

Grüße

MaLast edited by Marlo on Wed Nov 22, 2006 6:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LunX

Naja hat ja nicht unbedingt was mit W2K zu tun eher auf die start Parameter von qemu.

Werd mich zum WE hin mal intensiver damit beschäftigen.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## eBoy

Ist es normal, dass die Datei /dev/kqemu nach jedem Neustart fehlt?

Ich habe diese wieder angelegt (~4 Befehle aus HowTo) und Windows dann mit der Option -kernel-kqemu gestartet  :Smile: 

Läuft soweit. Wollte dann MS-Office installieren, was jedoch nicht funktioniert. Der Setup lässt sich nicht startet (es zuckt kurz ein Fenster mit Schwarzem Hintergrund auf und verschwindet wieder).

MS Office wäre interessant für einen Test. Die Geschwindigkeit ist ok. DIe Mausbewegung ist zwar schnell, aber nicht richtig flüssig.

[EDIT]

Ok, konnte die Meldung nun sehen => "Programm zu groß für den Arbeitsspeicher"

[/EDIT]

----------

## LunX

So das wäre geschafft und einfacher als gedacht. Bei mir entfällt die kommunikation mit meinem eigentlichen Netzwerk aber evtl. schau ich mal wie das auch geht und füg es mit an. Also die este Kiste startet ihr mit fogenden Parametern:

```
-net nic -net socket,listen=:1234
```

Noch ein Hinweis Qemu startet standardmäßig mit der selben Macadresse diese muesst ihr beim 2ten System noch eben abändern dazu:

```
-net nic,macaddr=52:54:00:12:34:57 -net socket,connect=127.0.0.1:1234
```

Theoretisch kann man so auch zwei physikalisch von einander getrennte virtuelle Systeme in ein Netzwerk bringen.

Da das -net user entfällt, entfällt auch der DHCP Server somit könnt ihr auch einen eigenen im Netzwerk betreiben so wie ich das hier veranstalte.

Das betrifft nicht nur W2K Systeme das geht genauso mit anderen Virtuellen Systemen.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## LunX

@eBoy: Wenn du das Modul Kqemu startest sollte er von alleine die Gerätedatei erstellen.  Oder benutzt du noch eine ältere udev Version da gabslaut Howto Probleme.

----------

## eBoy

```
*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 087-r1

      Latest version installed: 087-r1

      Size of files: 185 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       GPL-2
```

Alle Pakete werden regelmäßig durch ein emerge --deep --update world auf den neuesten Stand gebracht

----------

## slick

Also leider komme ich mit der Netzeinrichtung nicht klar. Ich versuche ein Knoppix-Image zu booten. Netzeinrichtung in Gentoo ist wie auf der ersten Seite beschrieben durchgeführt und tun0 ist up (10.0.0.5)

Da sich qemu-0.8.2 benutze starte ich das Image mit

```
qemu -cdrom KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-DE.iso -boot d -net nic -net user
```

Aber egal was ich versuche, ich kann den Gentoo-Host nicht erreichen. Netzwerkkarte wird allerdings von Knoppix  gefunden und bekommt (per qemu dhcp?) eine Ip aus dem 10.x.x.x Bereich.

Wo liegt mein Fehler?

----------

## Marlo

Hallo Slick,

ich habe es gerade mit einer alten Knoppix-3.7 aus 1/2005 probiert und nach dem booten war das Netz automatisch da.

Für eine ev. notwendige händische oder statische Konfiguration empfehle ich

```

Netzwerkkarte                    eth0

Physikalische Adresse      52-54-00-12-34-56

IP-Adresse                          10.0.2.15

Broadcast                            10.0.2.255

Subnetmask                        255.255.255.0

Standardgateway                10.0.2.2

DHCP-Server                       10.0.2.2

DNS-Server                          10.0.2.3

```

Sofern du kqemu benutzt würde ich folgende Startoptionen verwenden:

```

qemu  -cdrom Mein-Knoppix.iso -boot d -net nic  -net user  -m 712 -soundhw sb16 -localtime  -kernel-kqemu

```

Grüße

Ma

----------

## slick

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Netzwerkkarte                    eth0
> ...

 

Genauso sah es auch aus, nur statt der 10.0.2.15 hatte ich eine andere (10.0.2.* irgendwas), dennoch kann ich mein unter 10.0.0.5 konfiguriertes tun0 nicht erreichen. (nein, läuft kein iptables o.ä., Standard-System)

Wie könnte ich das sonst noch testen außer mit nem Ping, aber der sollte ja auch gehen...

----------

## Marlo

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie könnte ich das sonst noch testen außer mit nem Ping, aber der sollte ja auch gehen...

 

slick,

der Ping geht nicht, oder nicht immer. Zu dem Thema Qemu und Ping gab es schon die verschiedensten Irritationen.

Kennst du diesen Beitrag aus dem  Knoppix-Forum  ?

Zum testen ist es das Beste eine Anwendung zu starten, einen Browser oder FTP.

[Edit]

Qemu hat einen eigenen dhcp und eine eigene firewall. Man kann nur auf 127.0.0.1, 10.0.2.2 und 10.0.2.15 pingen, alle anderen pingadressen werden von der firewall blockiert.

[Edit ende]

Grüße

MaLast edited by Marlo on Tue Jan 09, 2007 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LunX

Hab grad nicht so viel Zeit also kurz.

Bei Qemu hat sich seit der 0.7 viel getan und es ist nun nicht mehr notwendig ein tun Device zu erstellen. Im Kernel muss lediglich das Modul eingetragen sein und qemu mit folgender Option aufgerufen werden:

```
qemu -net nic -net user .............
```

Somit wird das Netzwerk von alleine Konfiguriert und es braucht keine weitere Einstellungen an qemu oder am System vorgenommen werden.

Vielleicht sollte das Tutorial überarbeitet werden. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst sag bescheit Marlo.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## slick

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> ... der Ping geht nicht, oder nicht immer. ... Zum testen ist es das Beste eine Anwendung zu starten, einen Browser oder FTP.

 

Danke, das wars ...

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Somit wird das Netzwerk von alleine Konfiguriert und es braucht keine weitere Einstellungen an qemu oder am System vorgenommen werden.

 

Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.

----------

## Marlo

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke, das wars ... 
> 
> 

 

Bitte gern geschehen.

 *LunX wrote:*   

>  Vielleicht sollte das Tutorial überarbeitet werden. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst sag bescheit Marlo. 

 

Melde dich doch mal über pm bei mir.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## LunX

Qemu 0.9 ist raus hier der Changelog:

  - Support for relative paths in backing files for disk images

  - Async file I/O API

  - New qcow2 disk image format

  - Support of multiple VM snapshots

  - Linux: specific host CDROM and floppy support

  - SMM support

  - Moved PCI init, MP table init and ACPI table init to Bochs BIOS

  - Support for MIPS32 Release 2 instruction set (Thiemo Seufer)

  - MIPS Malta system emulation (Aurelien Jarno, Stefan Weil)

  - Darwin userspace emulation (Pierre d'Herbemont)

  - m68k user support (Paul Brook)

  - several x86 and x86_64 emulation fixes

  - Mouse relative offset VNC extension (Anthony Liguori)

  - PXE boot support (Anthony Liguori)

  - '-daemonize' option (Anthony Liguori)

Leider ist das Problem mit GCC-4* noch immer nicht gelöst worden.

Eine gute Nachricht gibt es aber! kqemu steht nun unter der GPL 2 Lizenz und vielleicht zieht es somit bald in den Kernel.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Hey Leute,

nur für den Fall der Fälle, dass so ein Vorschlag wie meiner schon mal kam, ich hab mir den thread nicht vollständig durchgelesen, sondern nur den einleitenden Post  :Wink: 

Ich verwende Linux und WinXP im DualBoot und war auch schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit das XP aus meinem geliebten Gentoo heraus zu booten  :Wink: 

Mittlerweile habe ich folgende config am Laufen: Aus meinem Gentoo starte ich per VMPlayer (kostenlos, deswegen evtl. noch eine Alternative zu qemu) das bereits auf der Festplatte vorhandene XP. Netzwerk, USB, CD-Laufwerke können weiterhin im XP bentutzt werden. Der gewohnte DualBoot wird auch in keinster Weise verändert. Es muss im Windows lediglich ein neues Hardware Profil für die VM Session aktiviert werden.

Vorteil von der ganzen Sache ist, dass sich ein nativ auf der Festplatte installiertes XP wesentlich performanter verhält, als eines aus einem Image File und zusätzlich der gewohnte DualBoot möglich ist (um z.B. mal was zu zocken. Die 3D Performance des Gast-Systems ist nicht gerade gut).

Falls Jemand interessiert ist und noch ein paar genauere Infos möchte, wie er so ein System einrichtet, bitte einfach kurz bescheid geben. Das ganze sollte eigentlich in 10-15 min erledigt sein.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Marlo

Danke für deine Anregung dev/blackhawk!

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

>  Es muss im Windows lediglich ein neues Hardware Profil für die VM Session aktiviert werden.
> 
> 

 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das viele User interessieren wird und würde dich bitten, eine kleine Anleitung zu posten, wie verschiedene Hardwareprofile in $Win angelegt werden können damit sie unter Linux laufen.

Danke

Ma

----------

## LunX

Mich wuerde interessieren ob das auch mit MAC OS X läuft. Das läuft zwar nur auf meinem MacBook aber es gibt die nette Möglichkeit das MacBook als Festplatte zu nutzen in dem man es über FireWire mit dem PC verbindet und beim Booten eine Tastenkombi drückt... glaub ich. Waere aber über die Anleitung für Windows XP auch erfreut^^

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Ich möchte mich ja nicht mit den Federn anderer Leute schmücken  :Wink: 

Hier die Anleitung nach der ich vorgegangen bin:

http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html

Das Einrichten eines Hardwareprofils wird ebenfalls erläutert:

 *Quote:*   

> Now reboot into Windows and set up another hardware profile for Vmware.
> 
> Start-> Control Panel-> System, click on Hardware tab and Hardware profiles. You will find Profile 1 (Current), highlight it and click Copy, give it new name, Vmware for instance and move it up.While at Hardware tab in System properties, you can disable driver signing.

 

Als Bootmanager verwende ich Lilo. Sollte aber auch mit Grub... funktionieren. (Eigentlich wäre es sogar sinnvoll den Windows Bootmanager bzw. einen anderen mit nur dem Windows Eintrag zu installieren, anschließend den für VMPlayer benötigten MBR sichern und schließlich wieder auf die alte Konfiguration umzusteigen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass beim Booten des virtuellen PC's auch nur das "richtige" Betriebssystem ausgewählt werden kann. Ich denke es kommt sicher zu Problemen, wenn aus dem laufenden Gentoo selbiges nochmal in der VM gestartet werden soll. Weiter unten in dem Guide wird davor gewarnt, gleichzeitig aus dem Gast- / Host-System auf die Partition des XP-Gastes zuzugreifen. Hier erwarte ich ähnliche Probleme. Praktischerweise ist es möglich von dem Windows-Gast aus wie gewöhnlich auf weitere FAT/NTFS Partitionen zuzugreifen. Man sollte nur sicherstellen, dass diese nicht auch auf dem Host gemountet sind)

Das einzige Problem was ich zur Zeit noch habe ist, dass ich den VMPlayer mit Root-Rechten starten muss um Zugriff auf die Festplatte zu bekommen. Der Tipp am Ende des How-To's, den gewünschten Benutzer zur Gruppe "Disk" hinzuzufügen, half bei mir leider nicht weiter. Ich werde mich damit am Wochenende ein bißchen beschäftigen, vlt. kann man das noch irgenwie lösen.

Noch ein Tipp am Rande: Falls Ihr eigene Bootlogos im WinXP aktiviert habt, ist es vorteilhaft diese wieder zu deaktivieren. Hintergrund der Geschichte ist, dass das Auswahlmenü für Hardwareprofile (kommt beim Boot-Vorgang) nicht richtig angezeigt wird. (Evtl. hat das Problem auch einen anderen Hintergrund, bei mir ging es jedenfalls nur mit dem Standard-Logo)

@LunX: Ob das ganze auch mit Mac OS X läuft weiß ich leider nicht. Alles was ich bis jetzt darüber gelesen habe, handelte von Win aus Linux und umgekehrt...

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## LunX

So hab das heut mal kurz durchlaufen lassen. Läuft mir meinem Core2Duo und 2GB RAM erstaunlich schnell. Nur habe ich Windows XP Original und nun meckert er rum das zuviel an der Hardware geändert wurde und ich das System erneut aktivieren solle. Also werde ich wohl darauf verzichten. Wirklich gebrauchen kann ich es eh nicht. Das einzige was ich momentan noch darüber anstelle ist es zu Spielen und das recht selten. Ansonsten läuft alles andere was ich brauche unter Linux. Aber trotzdem danke für den Beitrag.

Bis denne

Lunx

----------

